# Asus Sabertooth x79 - VGA LED leuchtet Rot (POST Error)



## danielstarke (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Asus Sabertooth x79 (Revision 1.02), ein Intel Core i7-3930k (C1 Stepping) und 8x Corsair CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9G (4GB, 1600MHz, Cl 9-9-9-24, 1,5 V, Quad Channel) verbaut. Als Netzteil kommt ein Enermax Revolution85+ 1050 Watt zum Einsatz.

Mein Problem ist, dass die VGA LED immer Rot leuchtet (zeigt ein POST Error bei der Grafikkarte an), egal welche Grafikkarte ich in einen der 3 PCIe Steckplätze stecke. Ich habe jetzt eine Gainward 9800 GTX, eine PNY 9800 GTX+, eine EVGA G210 und eine Geforce 9500 ausprobiert und es kommt immer dieser Fehler. Alle Grafikkarten sind aber funktionsfähig...
Auch habe ich schon alle, bis auf einen, RAM Module entfernt. Des Weiteren habe ich die CPU nochmals entfernt und wieder eingesetzt.
Da der Fehler schon von Anfang an auftritt kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass das Mainboard oder die CPU defekt ist.
Ein BIOS update habe ich auch schon versucht, da ich das Mainboard schon vor der Veröffentlichung des 0802er BIOS hatte. Leider bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das geklappt hat oder nicht bzw ob überhaupt was gemacht wurde, da die LED in dem Button entweder nur Blau leuchtet oder einmal kurz blinkt und dann weiter nur leuchtet. Der Stick zeigt beim einmaligen blinken der LED auch zeitgleich eine kurze Aktivität.

Hoffe das mir hier einer helfen kann,
Gruß
Daniel


PS: zum BIOS Update:
USB BIOS Flashback
Einfaches und problemloses USB BIOS Flashback
Das USB BIOS Flashback ist der einfachste und komfortabelste Weg, das BIOS zu aktualisieren. Overclocker können somit neue UEFI BIOS-Versionen ganz einfach testen, ohne dass dafür das BIOS oder Betriebssystem hochgefahren werden muss. Es funktioniert sogar ganz ohne wichtige Komponenten, wie bspw. den Prozessor oder den Speicher. Einfach ein USB-Stick anschließen und den dafür vorgesehenen Button drei Sekunden lang gedrückt halten. Das UEFI BIOS wird automatisch aktualisiert, indem der Standby-Strom genutzt wird. Overclocking ist somit einfach und komfortabel wie nie zuvor!

Sobald die LED blinkt ist die Flashback Funktion aktiv. Die Blinkgeschwindigkeit erhöht sich mit dem Fortschreiten des Updates.


----------



## danielstarke (19. Dezember 2011)

Keiner eine Idee??? 

Ich habe auch leider keine ATI/AMD Grafikkarte bzw. ein Modell einer neueren Generation zum Testen da. Auch meine bekannten haben nichts neueres bzw. anderes da... und da die CPU-Generation so neu ist, kenne ich gar keinen der eine andere CPU oder anderes Mainboard zum testen hätte... 

Es würde mir ja schon reichen, wenn ein Asus Mitarbeiter mir sagen könnte ob es sich um ein BIOS Problem handelt, oder ob die CPU oder das Mainboard kaputt ist...


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (20. Dezember 2011)

Hast du alle Stromstecker angeschlossen? Also sowohl auf der Grafikkarte als auch auf dem Board (24+8pin)?
Mal nur mit einem Speicherriegel probiert zu starten? CMOS Reset durchgeführt?

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## danielstarke (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja, habe ich alles schon gemacht/überprüft...

Hatte gestern kurz mit der Hotline Telefoniert und die hatte direkt gemeint Mainboard kaputt (oder vl CPU), nur das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, zumal es ja ein Test-Zertifikat zum Board gibt und ich keinen kenne (auch der Händler) der jemals ein defektes Asus Board hatte.

Nur kann die CPU defekt sein, wenn sie den POST besteht?

Ich finde es ja schon komisch, dass 4 Grafikkarten auf 3 PCIe Slots nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (20. Dezember 2011)

Mutwillig wird dir keiner ein defektes Board verkaufen. Aber es ist eben auch nicht ausgeschlossen das es mal auftritt.
Natürlich könnte auch die CPU einen defekt haben obwohl der POST läuft. Wir haben schon mehrfach Kunden gehabt wo der Memory Controller der CPU einen defekt hatte. Grundsätzlich läuft der Rechner dann, aber eben mit Instabilitäten. 

Die Grundlegenden Sachen hast du dann ja überprüft. Bleibt noch testen außerhalb des Gehäuses in Minimalkonfiguration. Wenn auch da keine Änderung zu verzeichnen ist würde ich das Board zur Überprüfung einschicken.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## danielstarke (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ja auch nie gesagt, das jemand Absichtlich defekte Boards verkauft, woher sollen die das auch wissen, dass ein Board defekt ist 

Ich hatte es schon im Gehäuse soweit abgerüstet das nur noch CPU, ein RAM Riegel und eine Grafikkarte drin steckten...
Naja, mein Händler hat heute die CPU wieder rein bekommen, da werden wir jetzt mit einer anderen CPU testen ob es geht.
Sollte es dann immer noch nicht gehen werden wir das Board einschicken.

Ich werde dann mal berichten was defekt war.

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist die Sache mit dem BIOS Update, hat das geklappt, oder war schon das neue BIOS drauf? So ganz geheuer ist mir das noch nicht, da ich sonst immer übers BIOS selbst geupdatet habe...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (22. Dezember 2011)

danielstarke schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde ist die Sache mit dem BIOS Update, hat das geklappt, oder war schon das neue BIOS drauf? So ganz geheuer ist mir das noch nicht, da ich sonst immer übers BIOS selbst geupdatet habe...



Du hast die Anleitung ja selber gepostet bzw. im Handbuch gefunden. Das BIOS muss in SABERX79.ROM umbenannt werden und im Hauptverzeichnis des USB Sticks liegen. Dann drei Sekunden den Flashback Knopf gedrückt halten bis die LED anfängt zu blinken. Dann wird das BIOS geflashed.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Azaroth (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin hier gelandet weil ich eigentlich auf der Suche bin nach infos über das Board. Hab da bei einem Onlinehändler gesehen dass es 2x PCI-E 3.0 anschlüsse haben soll und 1x PCI-E 2.0, wenn ich dann aber unter den Details zum Board schauen geh steht dann da 3xPCI-E 2.0


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die Specs diesbezüglich mal als Screenshot angehängt.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## danielstarke (23. Dezember 2011)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Du hast die Anleitung ja selber gepostet bzw. im Handbuch gefunden. Das BIOS muss in SABERX79.ROM umbenannt werden und im Hauptverzeichnis des USB Sticks liegen. ...
> 
> Gruß
> Doktor



Richtig, ich habe genau die Anleitung gepostet, da steht nichts drin von der Umbenennung, mach das einen unterschied?
Auch sind einige Tippfehler im Handbuch enthalten...

Ich hatte gestern eine neue CPU bekommen, der Fehler blieb . Habe das Board dann auch direkt in die RMA schicken lassen. Lässt sich sagen, wie lange das über die Feiertage dauern wird?

Mir ist da auch noch was aufgefallen, was man in einer späteren Revision vl ändern könnte/sollte:
Der Chipsatzkühler ist so hoch, das alle Grafikkarten, die ich getestet hatte leicht auf der Oberfläche geschabt haben, ich denke das muss nicht sein. Auch ist der Kühler mit solchen Federschrauben (kp wie man die nennt) befestigt. Beim hochheben, wo ich den Kühler auf der einen Seite und das Board auf der anderen Seite in den Fingern hatte, habe ich den Kühler so runter gedrückt, dass er auf der anderen Seite hoch ging... also so in einem 10° Winkel zum Board und nicht mehr parallel. Kann man da dann nicht auch normale Schrauben verwenden?

Danke für die Hilfe,
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (23. Dezember 2011)

danielstarke schrieb:


> Richtig, ich habe genau die Anleitung gepostet, da steht nichts drin von der Umbenennung, mach das einen unterschied?


 Ich muss gestehen das ich nie mit den deutschen Handbüchern arbeite. Da steht es wirklich nicht drin. In der Englischen Version ist es aufgeführt.

Wie lange die RMA dauert kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Azaroth (24. Dezember 2011)

thx für die daten


----------



## danielstarke (28. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute ein neues Mainboard von meinem Händler bekommen, jetzt läuft die Hardware  
Leider hat mein Windows den Umzug nicht überlebt und ich habe das Backup vergessen 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

